

HOME - deedee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU

======
natch
If anyone is expecting anybody to change their behavior based on warnings
about the future, this is relevant:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons)

